# Brenda's Beaver



## Devo1 (May 17, 2019)




----------



## sigmo (May 17, 2019)

Darned kids books these days!


----------



## PolishDeli (May 17, 2019)

I don’t get it. 
How is that relevant to this forum?
Is eating beaver a thing?


----------



## mfatty500 (May 17, 2019)

Never met one I wouldn't eat...


----------



## desertlites (May 17, 2019)

it is in the Joke section


----------



## motocrash (May 17, 2019)

Primus.


----------



## Devo1 (May 17, 2019)

PolishDeli said:


> I don’t get it.
> How is that relevant to this forum?
> Is eating beaver a thing?



Oh my I really hope you are kidding. If not you need to get out more often son.


----------



## PolishDeli (May 18, 2019)

Devo1 said:


> Oh my I really hope you are kidding. If not you need to get out more often son.



lol, yes that was joke.  
"...eating beaver..." 
I thought the pun and irony would be obvious


----------



## bluewhisper (May 18, 2019)




----------



## SmokinLogs (Jun 4, 2019)

Just what I’ve been looking for lol a good bedtime story for my kids!


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 4, 2019)

mfatty500 said:


> Never met one I wouldn't eat...



Wow, you have fairly low standards. 

Chris


----------



## zwiller (Jun 4, 2019)

After reading the first few lines it turned into an ACDC song to me.  Primus sucks!


----------

